# Umfrage: Wer ist der coolere Boss?



## Elenenedh (12. Februar 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage zum vierten Geburtstag von World of Warcraft.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
Wir haben im buffed-Team nach den Vorlieben der Mitarbeiter gefragt und präsentieren sie Euch im Geburtstags-Special. Hier könnt Ihr mitmachen!


Hier wollen wir von Euch wissen, welcher der coolere Boss ist.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Kayezar (12. Februar 2009)

Also das ist im Grunde keine Frage: Wer ist cooler, irgendein tuntiger dahergelaufener Drachensohn. Oder ein Uralter GOTT! Erübrigt sich eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Erinnerung an Ahn'Qiraj kann ich so leider nicht teilen. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es auf unserem Server ca. eine einzige erfolgreiche Horde-SG aber hingegen ungefähr 10-20 Allies-SGs gab, war das Event zwar schon ganz lustig aber grundsätzlich einfach total langweilig, weil man als Hordler nur den Allies hinterhergerannt ist und am Ende des Tages die Horde ungefähr 5 solche Anubis-Riesen erledigt hatte. Trotzdem könnte Blizzard sowas in der Art wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Naja, da cool ja kühl bedeutet und Kel´Thuzad ja ein Lich ist und gerne Frostzauber benutzt ist er aufjedenfall "cooler" xD


----------



## Fiqqsaw (12. Februar 2009)

/owned by Huntermoon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Kel'Thuzad. Hab zwar Classic gespielt aber nicht mit Level 60 C'Thun gelegt. Daher kann ich ihn nicht so beurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Orksä1 (13. Februar 2009)

eindeutig c Thun wegen dem raidwipe kettenblitz xD


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

ctun what else


----------



## Subarel (15. Februar 2009)

C'thun war immer der geilste boss und das wird auch noch ne weile so sein!

Kel'thuzad hat mich einfach nur angeödet, der war eben irgendwie langweilig, schließlich seh ich nen lich
sogar auf dem friedhof vom kloster, wozu soll ich da in so ne olle ini rein? doch C'thun war einzigartig!
bis die komischen geier von bc bei einer quest im schattenmondtal einen c'thun fake beschwören wollen oO, hat mich das angekotzt...
jedenfalls war aq40 einfach die geilste ini ever!


----------

